# X-Trail brake calipers sticking



## Milkybow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, the brake calipers on the front brakes on my 2006 X-Trail keep sticking. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it a common fault and is it easy to fix? I'm not very mechanically minded so any simple tips on what to look for or check would be very welcome. Photos too if possible as I'm not sure what the different parts are called. Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

What do you exactly mean by "calipers keep sticking"? what are you experiencing and how do you know it's the calipers?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Coppergrease on the pins and on the rear of the pads.


----------



## Milkybow (Oct 3, 2009)

Folks, thanks for coming back so quickly. 

Okay, here's an update. I found a great link on the aussie X-trails site (http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/FrontBrakePadsReplacementDIYGuide.pdf) showing pics of how to take out the brake pads. Once I'd done that, I pressed the brake pedal a few times. Only 1 of the brake pistons moved (the other being stuck). I pushed the working one back in, clamped it then pressed the pedal again. The 'stuck' piston then moved out so I pushed it back in again and pressed the brake pedal to force it out again. I did that several times to try and free it. Whilst this seems to have improved things I think the 'sticking' piston is still sticking. I think this because when i drive for anything over 10 miles, the wheel gets warm - if i drive on the motorway, it gets positively hot. 

I've also checked the pads to make sure they slide freely and have put copper grease to the back. The caliper itself moves freely too.

I'm in two minds as to whether more driving will free it or possibly harm the disk. 

Does anyone have any thoughts as to how I can free the pistons so they move out and back freely or is it better to get new calipers and pistons fitted?

Thanks


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

A new caliper is easier to do, but a lot more expensive. Stripping the caliper is more difficult and may not be successful. It depends if you have more money than time.


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Posted comment in January this year asking same question after having both front caliper assy and disc replaced in the space of 6months fortunately still under warranty one had seized on and turned the disc blue other one caused vibration and wheel to heat up was told by Nissan (after a lot of BS ) that this was a known problem .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brake pistons are certainly covered by warranty. In most cases the rubber seal around the pistons prevents it from moving in out freely, so you might need to change all rubber seals first before spending more money on having the pistons replaced if you're out of warranty.


----------



## Milkybow (Oct 3, 2009)

GeoffB, thanks for that. I've had a look at your post in January and notice you purchased your X-Trail from JFE in Exeter. I'm taking my X-Trail back to the dealer I bought mine from (in Wellington, Somerset) this weekend. I think JFE and Wellington motors are part of the same group so it'll be interesting to hear what they say about the sticking brakes.


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi just wondered how you got on about your brakes .The bad news is my X has just been back to JFE to have a seized REAR caliper replaced fortunately I took out an extended warranty but still got stung for £56 for pads 
Just as an aside any of you guys out there hear of a main dealer who only fits ONE new disc on a vehicle with 43000miles on it ??
Trust me JFE aint heard the last of this by a long long way.


----------



## Milkybow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Goeff. We had our X-Trail 'investigated' by Wellington motors. Their investigation found that the pistons in the brake calipers were sticking. Fortunately this is exactly what i had told them when i took it in. Sadly they didn't have any brake calipers in stock (in itself the fact that a Nissan main dealer investigating sticking brakes didn't have brake calipers seemed a little odd to say the least). However, they ordered the parts in and two weeks later we had new calipers and pads fitted. I've checked the brakes regularly since and so far it seems to have solved the problem. I've mixed feelings about the dealer at the moment. I also run an Audi and it's fair to say that I would only expect to visit the garage once for what seems a fairly straighforward problem - not the 3 visits this has taken. Having said that, I'll give it a while before I make my mind up for sure.

Re your comment on changing only one disk, it's interesting to think that JFE would only change one disk and I can't think of any sensible reason why they should do that (other than the obvious one to minimise their costs).

Keep me posted on developments with JFE and in the meantime, best of luck.

Cheers, Gareth


----------



## eastfields (Jul 27, 2013)

*sticking caliper causing overheated discs and boiled fluid*



Milkybow said:


> Hi, the brake calipers on the front brakes on my 2006 X-Trail keep sticking. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it a common fault and is it easy to fix? I'm not very mechanically minded so any simple tips on what to look for or check would be very welcome. Photos too if possible as I'm not sure what the different parts are called. Thanks


I have just cured exactly the same problem.where the pads slide ther is a stainless shim insert.where it fits rusts and forces the shim in and jams the pad ears you must really clean file the shim channel put plenty of copper grease in the shim location .failure to do this will burn your disc blue .boil your fluid and could cause a fire .mine did blue but now very good.you probably need new pads


----------

